# Fan bay shelter + search lights



## The monk (Apr 15, 2009)

Explored with Jackal, Chess, Patch,Chubbs uk,Twisted,Hessian,littlemissbump and a few other who i cant remember the names 

We started the day at St Martins then moved onto the detached and the north entrance, after some lunch we moved onto Fan bay, a bit of hunting around and we found it (its been over a year since we last visited). 

Comical entrance as anyone who's visited will know 

Bit of history.....

The shelter was built for the Fan Bay Battery which was only a few hundred feet away, Entry into the shelter would of been through a small brick buiding but this was demolished in the 80's.

The shelter was designed to accommodate 189 men 4 of which being officers. 





































After this we visited the search lights as none of us had seen these before. 

Originally used to guid ships into the harbour until the war, when there role changed and they was used to identify and illuminate ships for the gun batteries above.

Out of the 3 that was there 2 still remain.


----------



## Evilgenius (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks cool nice pics! I like deep dark tunnels!!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 15, 2009)

Fab explore and pics. Are these the ones at Dover, Monk?
The tunnels are great and I love the searchlight emplacements, especially with those rusting metal shutters.
Good stuff!


----------



## jonney (Apr 15, 2009)

Great pics. Is the only access to the search lights from the ladder on the beach or is there a connecting tunnel. Any idea what happened to the other search light?


----------



## The monk (Apr 16, 2009)

Foxy it is in Dover i forgot to mention that lol. 

Jonney we accessed it via a path that zig zags down the cliff , bit of a killer of a walk back up though. 

I belive the other search light fell into the sea due to erosion.


----------



## chubs (Mar 5, 2010)

was a good day i remember it well


----------

